# Best acoustic for under $200?



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Out of my element on this one. I'm asking for a friend. It would be a starter guitar, so play ability versus tone is Key in my opinion


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

What about that 5 string acoustic that you had in the back of your truck. Knowledge is attained through suffering and that applies to starter guitars too...lol


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

Used yamaha?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

10 Best Acoustic Electric Guitars Under $200 in 2020 [Buying Guide] - Music Critic


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Yamaha - F325D Dreadnought Acoustic


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Wardo said:


> What about that 5 string acoustic that you had in the back of your truck. Knowledge is attained through suffering and that applies to starter guitars too...lol


That was a classical guitar. I definitely couldn't do that to him


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

For a child/teen or adult?

If this is for a young person, consider a used Yamaha FS series guitar.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Adcandour said:


> That was a classical guitar. I definitely couldn't do that to him


I started on a classical guitar and eventually tossed it on a fire - it burned very well... lol


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

brucew said:


> Used yamaha?


^^^this.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

A used Yammy FG


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> For a child/teen or adult?
> 
> If this is for a young person, consider a used Yamaha FS series guitar.


About 30 years old


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Save your money until you can afford more than a $200 guitar.

You might find something decent used, but unless someone knowledgeable can take the time to walk your friend through the process, I would wait until I had more money.

Maybe rent something to start. (Saturday is half-price rental day at L&M.)


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Art and luthrie?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Denver Guitars


----------



## VanJansen (Jan 23, 2020)

Jasmine S-35. They often sell them online at bestbuy for 99CAD

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Used Yamaha, S&P, or A&L.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Used I would look for a Yamaha in the FG700-800 line.

New, nothing decent under $200. Spend $60 more and get an FG800.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

ask steadly?


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

laristotle said:


> ask steadly?


My vote for post of the day


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

laristotle said:


> ask steadly?


I've been out of the loop too long. I don't get the reference to steadley


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

He always finds the cheap ones from across the border or overseas.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

What about a Seagull S6?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Those are $500.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Guncho said:


> Those are $500.



I should have clarified..._used_ S6.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Look for a used Art & Lutherie.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Yamaha


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

You can get a used Art & Lutherie Ami parlor guitar for $250


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

+1 on a used A&L. Picked mine up at the Pawn shop for $220. With built in tuner and under bridge pup.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

At that price point I would be looking to buy, (as already pointed out), any of the Godin brands used.
Their resale values tend to be low and the bang for the buck is high, hard to beat them for value.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I recently picked up a used A&L Ami for $250 for a friend. It was a great guitar and I would've kept it for myself.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I'll post this is in the "Transport Services" section (if I can find it) but, since the request involves this thread primarily, I thought I'd post here as well.

Just wondering if anyone can help with transporting a guitar from me (Gananoque/401) to Chuck or his friend (GTA). I've offered an S6 to Chuck's buddy however I don't have the means to properly ship it (the original case is HUGE). So...is anyone interested in participating in a communal act of charity?


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

Stevie Mac and his HUGE Act of Kindness.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Situation resolved. Found a box for the Seagull and it's now headed for Chuck's buddy. Hopefully it sparks another beginner.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone, and big thank you to @StevieMac for being awesome and donating a guitar to my buddy. This is the reason I still linger on GC. Good peeps.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@StevieMac


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Kudos to @StevieMac 
Lots of great folks in here.


----------

